# Back on Track



## ~*~anebel~*~

I finally broke down and spent a ridiculous amount of money on a Back on Track "summer sheet" for my horse. The instructions say it should be used for 4 hours a day for a couple days to get the horse used to the effects, but I board so its not really practical for me to drive out there twice in a day. So I have been putting it on for 30 minutes to an hour before and after I ride. Last night was my second use of the sheet in this manner and I was astounded by the dramatic results I am already seeing in my horse! His muscles were completely warmed up by the time I mounted up. I had a much looser, more able horse right off the bat and had a great ride.

I will update this as I use the product more, but as of right now I am very impressed by the Back on Track products!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

I love Back on Track.. my hat is by them with mips technology.. cost me €350, but you only get one head.. right? Smart enough for comps too.

Will be interested to read this as it goes on!

So can you explain the true use of it.. is it to assist warming the muscles of the horse prior to riding or...?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

It is supposed to use the IR heat from the body and reflect it back with the ceramics in the fabric to increase circulation and promote healing. It gets hot fast! But its not like sweaty hot, and Ro seems to really enjoy the effects. He gives a lot of releases with it on (chewing, stretching, etc..) which my RMT even has trouble getting sometimes. The reason you are supposed to introduce it slowly is because it can cause pain and swelling in areas with chronic issues, but as they heal this subsides.
What sold me on it is my friends husband who shattered his ankle in December and was in a lot of pain started using the ankle brace. He got almost instant relief and it has sped up his healing a lot. My friend swears by the stuff and has almost everything in the product line.
I don't think we can get the helmet here - which sucks - but I love my Kep 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

I adore my helmet!

Back on Track Sverige | Ridhjälm EQ2

Comfiest, adjustable helmet I have ever owned (And I've owned a few!) Well worth the price, IMO. 

Thats darn smart.. wonder if I can get the blanket, for Duffy, and stick my shoulder under it 

That makes sense about the pain though, but I bet that's a god send in winter aha!

I won't even ask how much that set your bank account back.. I could probably buy my next horse with that money :S


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

A shirt might actually be a good investment for you! I am actually thinking about buying that back brace... and emailing them to see if they are developing anything for equine TMJ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

I've just been looking at them.. hmm.. will see what my MRI picks up first, as I may be having an Op... and then will save and boy one aha.. I like the bib idea, as that would cover my shoulder blade too.

I thought they were purely supports... goes to show how much attention I pay ;D


----------



## crimsonsky

i know my horse loves his BOT saddle pad but i bought the lap blanket (idr what they actually call it) for myself and didn't notice any benefits from it.  i'd love to get one of the sheets or blankets and see how much of a difference that makes for my horses.


----------



## mildot

This thread's got me wondering about using one of those BOT reflective blankets or wraps on my screwed up shoulder.......


----------



## upnover

i've wondered about those blankets! the standing wraps are fabulous. noticed a big difference with one of my jumpers.


----------



## crimsonsky

this is the blanket i have for myself: heat therapy blanket relieves aches, pains


----------



## farmpony84

I have been debating for a while about getting the back on track sheet. This has me really excited! I'm going to follow this thread for a while. The one I'm looking at isn't quite as expensive as some, maybe 260ish?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

farmpony84 said:


> I have been debating for a while about getting the back on track sheet. This has me really excited! I'm going to follow this thread for a while. The one I'm looking at isn't quite as expensive as some, maybe 260ish?


 Ooooh that's a really good price!!


Yeah I put off getting one for so long because my RMT never really finds anything in him and there is nothing "wrong" persay, but I was shocked yesterday when I mounted up on him and had this loosey goosey relaxed back that I'm not used to having until after about 30-40 minutes of riding!! So now I'm kicking myself for putting it off for so long!


----------



## Freddy

I am thinking of getting a shirt for me. In the hopes that it helps me heal from my recent injuries. I did use the Back on Track No Bows on Freddy when he tore his suspensory. I think that is part of the reason he recovered so quickly.


----------



## Eolith

I pull on my Back on Track knee brace any time that my knee is being achey and it soothes away the pain in short order. Love it!


----------



## jumanji321

I used the knee brace on my shin when I had shin splints and it also held my ice pack in place. I also have the western saddle pad and I'm getting the english one soon hopefully.


----------



## binkac

I was wondering if anyone has used the BOT saddle pad or the contender II saddle pad? I have a retired OTT TB eventer who now trail rides and hacks, but has presented with a sore back after 4 months rest. I am taking a re-look at my saddle choice and possibly a chiroprator visit - but would like to try some home remedies first hoping it's just musculature and not skeletal.

I was also thinking about the glooves for myself as I have arthritis in my hands.

Please keep us informed on the sheet, I would consider one for my guy too!! and my old 26 year old mare.


----------



## BCtazzie

Another vote for BOT. I have the back warm, saddle pads, wraps (quick and transport) and can not be happier.

the difference it makes is amazing.


----------



## mildot

Freddy said:


> I am thinking of getting a shirt for me. In the hopes that it helps me heal from my recent injuries.


I do wonder if it will make you unbearably hot in the late spring and summer. Or is it something you wear at night under A/C?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I had another great ride yesterday! Loving this BOT sheet! I am totally emailing them haha 

Freddy if you can find it, they have that funny turtle neck bib that might work as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321

binkac said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used the BOT saddle pad or the contender II saddle pad? I have a retired OTT TB eventer who now trail rides and hacks, but has presented with a sore back after 4 months rest. I am taking a re-look at my saddle choice and possibly a chiroprator visit - but would like to try some home remedies first hoping it's just musculature and not skeletal.
> 
> I was also thinking about the glooves for myself as I have arthritis in my hands.
> 
> Please keep us informed on the sheet, I would consider one for my guy too!! and my old 26 year old mare.


 
I have the western pad. It makes theie back quitewarm and you can feel it after a ride.


----------



## jody111

I have BOT saddle blankets for my girl as shes cold backed - and it makes a huge difference - It does take a while to become effective so when I take her cover off I put it straight on her back and groom around it (And lift it up to groom under) 

Love them and recommend them - shes way more comfortable and takes alot less time to relax through her back..


----------



## kitten_Val

binkac said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used the BOT saddle pad or the contender II saddle pad?


I have a pad I use in winter. When it's cold outside I can tell the difference (my qh is on cold back side, and she doesn't throw a fit when I use BOT pad). However I didn't notice too much of difference when it's warm outside.


----------



## Casey02

What exactly does the back on track supplies do? This is the first i am hearing of them! I was wondering if it would be good to used for a horse that does sweat alot though? He is very stiff when we first ride and now you guys got me think about one of these!


----------



## crimsonsky

Casey02 said:


> What exactly does the back on track supplies do? This is the first i am hearing of them! I was wondering if it would be good to used for a horse that does sweat alot though? He is very stiff when we first ride and now you guys got me think about one of these!


here you go - read up on it! 
Get Back on Track -Therapeutic Horse, Dog, People Products


----------



## Casey02

Thank you!


----------



## sckamper

I have the quick wraps, and they work great on the horses


----------

